# Pineapple



## Anyfoot (Aug 9, 2015)

Can redfoots eat pineapple foliage? As anyone out there ever grown pineapple tops? If so what happens. I just googled it and apparently they can grow into a good house plant, and if really successful, will produce smaller fruits. Is this true? 
Thanks.


----------



## mrscruffy (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi Anyfoot,

I have grown little pineapple plants and they do produce small fruit that I never attempted to eat. But I grew them outside in the tropics.
My torts have never shown any interest in them.

Cheers
Scruff


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 9, 2015)

mrscruffy said:


> Hi Anyfoot,
> 
> I have grown little pineapple plants and they do produce small fruit that I never attempted to eat. But I grew them outside in the tropics.
> My torts have never shown any interest in them.
> ...


Thank you. I'm going to have a go indoors. Can try for nothing.


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Aug 9, 2015)

I've grown them indoors from tops - for me, it take almost four years to go from planted top to new fruit (which are smaller and not quite so delicious). You need a largish place for them indoors, the diameter of my current fruiting plant is almost 4 feet, but other than that, they're simple and do fine in front of a bright window.

Redfoots overlap with many species of bromeliad in the wild and are known to eat their fruit. The leaves are quite stiff in many species, including pineapple (and in some cases, serrated), so I don't imagine they eat the leaves out of choice. Most commonly grown bromeliads are included on 'safe for pet' lists, so I imagine there is no harm if a tortoise does decide to bite (but I doubt they would).


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 9, 2015)

SarahChelonoidis said:


> I've grown them indoors from tops - for me, it take almost four years to go from planted top to new fruit (which are smaller and not quite so delicious). You need a largish place for them indoors, the diameter of my current fruiting plant is almost 4 feet, but other than that, they're simple and do fine in front of a bright window.
> 
> Redfoots overlap with many species of bromeliad in the wild and are known to eat their fruit. The leaves are quite stiff in many species, including pineapple (and in some cases, serrated), so I don't imagine they eat the leaves out of choice. Most commonly grown bromeliads are included on 'safe for pet' lists, so I imagine there is no harm if a tortoise does decide to bite (but I doubt they would).


Do you have a photo please. I want to see if they would give good cover for torts. Thanks.


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Aug 10, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Do you have a photo please. I want to see if they would give good cover for torts. Thanks.



I'll try to take a picture of mine when I get home tonight - I wouldn't think it would be great cover though. It doesn't make dense shade underneath it because the leaves are sparse. Mine basically look like this one (image from wikipedia):


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 10, 2015)

I've also planted Pineapple tops and they have grown new pineapples.
However, the wild parrots always eat them.
recently my tortoise clan ate an entire pineapple. Skin, spiky leaves and all.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 10, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've also planted Pineapple tops and they have grown new pineapples.
> However, the wild parrots always eat them.
> recently my tortoise clan ate an entire pineapple. Skin, spiky leaves and all.


Hold on a minute. You have wild parrots. Your so lucky. Weve got pigeons. 
I'm going to grow some.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 10, 2015)

SarahChelonoidis said:


> I'll try to take a picture of mine when I get home tonight - I wouldn't think it would be great cover though. It doesn't make dense shade underneath it because the leaves are sparse. Mine basically look like this one (image from wikipedia):


Thank you. So I'm guessing for every top you plant, you get 1 pineapple back if successful.


----------



## Lyn W (Aug 10, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Hold on a minute. You have wild parrots. Your so lucky. Weve go pigeons.
> I'm going to grow some.


Grow some wild parrots? Hope you suc seed!!!

Do you have to put the top in water to let it sprout roots before growing or is that some other fruit/veg?


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 10, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> Grow some wild parrots? Hope you suc seed!!!
> 
> Do you have to put the top in water to let it sprout roots before growing or is that some other fruit/veg?


Made me smile. I'm hoping someone is going to help with the planting method.


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Aug 10, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Thank you. So I'm guessing for every top you plant, you get 1 pineapple back if successful.



Yup. Although after they make their one fruit, the plants often make "pups" like other bromeliads, so you can separate one or two new plants from the sides - each of those will give you another (even smaller and even less delicious) pineapple after a few years too. Not a particularly high fruit return when growing your own pineapple, but it's fun.


----------

